# 8 month puppy getting dark and yellow crusty scabs on belly and inside of the legs.



## adrenaline681 (Jul 10, 2020)

My german shepherd puppy just turned 8 months and 2 months ago we noticed he had a couple of of scabs on the inside of his back legs, after a few days I noticed they started flaking off and after a few more days they disappeared without any treatment.

Over a month and a half passed without any issues and now they seem to have appeared again, they are mostly around the inside of his back legs, also some in the tummy and armpits.

They look dark, with some yellow around them, and he doesn't seem to be especially bothered by them and they just flake off after several days. We spend all day with him and I haven't seen him trying to lick or bite them at all.

After doing some reading we saw that fleas or tics could cause this but 1 month ago we gave him Bravecto K9 which should give him protection from fleas and tics for 3 months.
Also, we live in an apartment in the middle of the city, we just take him to a park to play fetch and tug and he doesn't play with other dogs usually, so I really doubt it is ticks or fleas.

Has anyone had similar issues or has an idea of what it could be?
Many thanks!


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

Go to a vet for a proper diagnosis


----------

